# gstreamer1-plugins-bad strange fail



## piggy (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi. I have this problem building multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-bad.

It simply stall at this point of the build:


```
libtool: link: gcc49 -std=gnu99 -o /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-bad/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.0/gst-libs/gst/player/tmp-introspectbzDQGB/.libs/GstPlayer-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wno-format -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -fstack-protector tmp-introspectbzDQGB/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-bad/work/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.0/gst-libs/gst/player/tmp-introspectbzDQGB/GstPlayer-1.0.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic  -lpthread -L/usr/local/lib -L. ./.libs/libgstplayer-1.0.so -L../../../gst-libs -lgio-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgstaudio-1.0 -lgstvideo-1.0 -lgstbase-1.0 -lgsttag-1.0 -lgstpbutils-1.0 -lgstreamer-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
```

It stalls at this point and it wont do nothing. Simply stay there forever. I changed compiler then it happen with both Clang and Gcc, no difference.

Now I do not have any idea how to troubleshoot or solve this problem.

Can someone help?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## piggy (Jan 3, 2017)

```
#.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc49)
#CC=gcc49
#CXX=g++49
#CPP=cpp49
#.endif

MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
#OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
WITH_BDB_VER=5
#WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_NEW_MESA=yes
WITH_GALLIUM=yes
WITH_PKGNG=yes
WITHOUT_GAMES=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=2.7 python2=2.7 python3=3.4
#WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
#OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT is deprecated, please use
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=linux=f10.
#Using WITH_OPENSSL_PORT in make.conf is deprecated, replace it with
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2017)

As far as I know multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-bad doesn't use GCC 4.9 to build. So this is probably the cause of the problems. 

Besides the OpenSSL setting I'd remove the whole lot from make.conf. Most of it is deprecated.


----------



## piggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Problem is still unresolved :-(


Related with OpenSLL setting in make,conf: it is requested to use the external updated OpenSLL and not the built in OpenSSL port.

PS: as you can see, gcc settings in make.conf are not active. I do use sometimes to build some not clang friendly program. gstreamer always build by me with clang,


----------



## talsamon (Feb 10, 2017)

Have you try to remove the distfile and fetch it new?
Or maybe, it is something with locale ?


----------



## piggy (Feb 10, 2017)

talsamon said:


> Have you try to remove the distfile and fetch it new?
> Or maybe, it is something with locale ?


Hey thank you for your interest. I sanitized the ports tree many times in this weeks with no luck :-( Related with the locale, it seems fine to me. I don't have any problem with any other port. I was wondering if it is related with some plugin library (?) considering it stops always to same point in build. I'm really out of any idea. I even think to install the pkg then it sound impossible with pkg to install a single package without changing pretty much of all the installed system. And I will definitely prefer to fix this absurd problem.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 10, 2017)

Please, attach a build-log. Maybe, the error or more are before the stop.
(I don't think it helps, but try rebuild devel/automake, devel/autoconf and devel/libtool).


----------



## piggy (Feb 11, 2017)

talsamon said:


> Please, attach a build-log. Maybe, the error or more are before the stop.
> (I don't think it helps, but try rebuild devel/automake, devel/autoconf and devel/libtool).


Hi, there is no log becouse the build die before it can write a log considering I have to Ctrl-C to stop the stuck build. I always rebuilt and updated those three ports.


----------



## piggy (Feb 13, 2017)

I had installed ports-mgmt/Poudriere, on popular demand, just to look if it can fix this problem and... guess! It happen exactly like with for me faithfull and friendly ports-mgmt/portmaster, build of this port die in exactly same string and this is the same string you look in the first post of this thread.


----------

